# Columbia International University Bible College



## ServantofGod (Jun 4, 2006)

That's where I will probably be attending in the fall. Does anybody know anything about it that I should know?


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 4, 2006)

It is a school that represents typical evangelicalism: minimalization of ecclesiology, appreciation for the church growth movement, dispensational heritage, etc...

If that is the type of education you want, go to Moody and at least get it tuition free and graduate with a degree from the most prestigious of all Bible colleges.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 5, 2006)

A number of folks from our church have gone there. They seem to really like the school.

But Ben is right about their theology. They are not a Reformed school.


----------



## Herald (Jun 5, 2006)

Ian -

I would simply ask this, "Does this school reflect your theological values?" If it does, proceed. If it does not, I urge you to reconsider.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jul 4, 2006)

Weeeeeeeeeeell...I have just got the acceptance call. So I am going this fall. But thanks anyway. I am really not concerned about them being a Reformed school. If I want Reformed, I'll read my Bible...


----------



## Hungus (Jul 5, 2006)

Do you have a church in the area yet? I have several friendly acquaintances in the area that I know and could likely recommend a few solid congregations if you are interested.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hungus_
> Do you have a church in the area yet? I have several friendly acquaintances in the area that I know and could likely recommend a few solid congregations if you are interested.




Sinclair Fergusen's church. Good place I hear...


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jul 5, 2006)

Ian, why are you choosing this college? Is it simply because they accepted you? Why did you apply there? And what is your intended line of study? (Is this the college in Missouri?)


----------



## Pilgrim (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Ian, why are you choosing this college? Is it simply because they accepted you? Why did you apply there? And what is your intended line of study? (Is this the college in Missouri?)



I think it is in Columbia, SC.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



Yes, it is in Columbia, SC. I know a professor there, Dr. Richard Belcher. Not sure if he is retired yet. He's a good reformed Baptist.


----------



## Contra_Mundum (Jul 5, 2006)

Enjoy Sinclair.


----------



## ServantofGod (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Ian, why are you choosing this college? Is it simply because they accepted you? Why did you apply there? And what is your intended line of study? (Is this the college in Missouri?)



I chose this school because...I don't know. Apperently God wanted me to go there because He really laid it on my heart and He has gotten me accepted. I guess the real test will be wether or not I get the 20,000 dollars I need. My line of study will be Bible and Youth ministry.


----------



## Ivan (Jul 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...



From what I know of the school, which I admit is not much, it seems to be an okay school. I certainly have a great deal of respect for Dr. Richard Belcher, although I don't know if he is still teaching there and I don't know if the rest of the faculty is as reformed as he is. 

Godspeed to you Ian!


----------



## ServantofGod (Jul 14, 2006)

> This is a condemnation to us! That a school that is inferior in theology should send more people out to labor then most Reformed schools.



That is the main reason I applied.





> s far your reasons for picking CIU, I am not sure that your inner feelings should have been the main reason.



 I'm not even gonna touch that! Spent a whole summer in a Pentacostal youth group. I know the difference. 


Thanks for the info!


----------



## ServantofGod (Aug 28, 2006)

Surprises!!!! More then half of the profs are Calvinists by practice, Sinclair Fergusen will be talking at chapel soon, and many of the students including my RA are Calvanists. It is a great school. I now know why God has sent me here. This is an awesome place to grow and learn, and to get outside my comfort zone. People here have such a zeal for the Lord. I love it here! But there is that exam soon...*back to studying*


----------



## jaybird0827 (Aug 29, 2006)

Mrs. Sulzmann is the former Elizabeth Newell whose photo appears on pg 46 of _Final '78_ (Volume 39).


----------



## Formerly At Enmity (Aug 29, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ServantofGod_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> ...





Gee Scooby....That sounds like a bunch of dough?

Have you thought of GPTS? It may be too late.....

My friend spent some time at Columbia and he is solid as a rock...


----------



## ServantofGod (Sep 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ivan_
> 
> 
> > _Originally posted by Pilgrim_
> ...



Dr. Belcher teaches at the Seminary here. Anybody ever hear of Dr. John Crutchfield? He is the Old Testament and Theology proffessor and he is a Reformed Baptist.


----------



## dconroy (Sep 25, 2006)

This has been a very helpful discussion for me as my daughter is applying to go to CIU next year. I believe there are at least two reformed professors in the education dept.


----------

